# Gwinnett - August



## Boudreaux (Jul 28, 2008)

How about Boudreaux's next week?

Tuesday 8/5 or Thursday 8/7 at 11:30.

Free ULM stuff for all the Bama fans that come!  Darcy, I'll even buy your lunch if you'd like to come.

Mister Dahr Sea, you're own your own!


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2008)

Whew.  This already sounds like a rough lunch.  Smack talk within the FIRST post.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 28, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Whew.  This already sounds like a rough lunch.  Smack talk within the FIRST post.



Look who's talking!  

So you gonna' show up or is varsity level smack talk too much for you?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

elfiii said:


> Look who's talking!
> 
> So you gonna' show up or is varsity level smack talk too much for you?



I'll be there.  Pick the day.  Elfiii, I don't know if they serve your flavor of Koolaid.

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm gonna rent one of those Zipcars to come out there.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Pick the day.
> Red


 
OK, Tuesday, August 5th.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm gonna rent one of those Zipcars to come out there.


 
Just drive to Red's office and then ride with him!  Or schedule an oppointment out this way on that date.

Dutchman would love to have another Jacket fan there.  Would give Red someone else to pick on.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Just drive to Red's office and then ride with him!  Or schedule an oppointment out this way on that date.
> 
> Dutchman would love to have another Jacket fan there.  Would give Red someone else to pick on.



Boodros have a board where they put up pics of "famous" customers that have eaten there?

wonder if they'd mind putting this one up?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Boodros have a board where they put up pics of "famous" customers that have eaten there?
> 
> wonder if they'd mind putting this one up?




They'll have to get GQ's permission first.  From what I hear, that's the cover shot for August '08.

Red


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2008)

elfiii said:


> Look who's talking!
> 
> So you gonna' show up or is varsity level smack talk too much for you?



Actually I'm just trying to decide which shirt I wanna wear... UF, ULM, Auburn, or Arkansas attire should suffice!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

GQ??? 

Guts Quarterly?


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GQ???
> 
> Guts Quarterly?


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GQ???
> 
> Guts Quarterly?



Classic.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GQ???
> 
> Guts Quarterly?



Yeah. He made the finals for the Chittlin's Queen contest this year.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GQ???
> 
> Guts Quarterly?





DRB1313 said:


>





kennyjr1976 said:


> Classic.





elfiii said:


> Yeah. He made the finals for the Chittlin's Queen contest this year.



There yall go hatin' again......You know what the Bible says about envy.  It's all good.  One of yall can pick up the tab at lunch and I'll forgive you.

Red


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> There yall go hatin' again......You know what the Bible says about envy.  It's all good.  One of yall can pick up the tab at lunch and I'll forgive you.
> 
> Red



I affraid we would have to split it to make it affordable... That gut there looks like it could put away some groceries!!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 28, 2008)

Lots of Catfish Evagaline went to building that belly.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Lots of PBR went to building that belly.



fixed it for ya.


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Lots of Catfish Evagaline went to building that belly.




I just pregnant with an elephant....I'll let you see his trunk at lunch on the 5th.

Red


----------



## elfiii (Jul 28, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Lots of Catfish Evagaline went to building that belly.



Its' your fault, crack dealer!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I just pregnant with an elephant....I'll let you see his trunk at lunch on the 5th.
> 
> Red



this is so 5th grade, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I just pregnant with an elephant....I'll let you see his trunk at lunch on the 5th.
> 
> Red



I know a mod or two that need to see this post...


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I know a mod or two that need to see this post...




Man, those bus tires keep right on coming......

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 28, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I know a mod or two that need to see this post...


 
He has an ultrasound pic....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Man, those bus tires keep right on coming......
> 
> Red



A bit sensitive tonight, eh?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

dutchman said:


> A bit sensitive tonight, eh?




Nope....I believe you put like, "just calling like I see it."

Red


----------



## JR (Jul 28, 2008)

Gene, if you show up, I'll wear a GT shirt for ya!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Gene, if you show up, I'll wear a GT shirt for ya!!!



Freaking sell out.....

Red


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 28, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Gene, if you show up, I'll wear a GT shirt for ya!!!


 
That was a Troll remark if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 29, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> fixed it for ya.


 

There seems to be a rash of that on my posts lately!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Nope....I believe you put like, "just calling like I see it."
> 
> Red



Right, right...


----------



## JR (Jul 29, 2008)

60Grit said:


> That was a Troll remark if I've ever heard one.



That's not very nice.  You're just upset I didn't say, "Hey Hugh, I'll wear a ULM shirt for ya!"


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 29, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> That's not very nice. You're just upset I didn't say, "Hey Hugh, I'll wear a ULM shirt for ya!"


 
I've got an extra I can bring you to wear.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 29, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> I've got an extra I can bring you to wear.


 
Bring it, I'll wear it. Heck, anytime I'm in Boudreaux's I'm just happy to be there eatin that fine cajun cooking. Who cares what I'm wearin.?? Just don't aske be to wear one of those shirts with the big ugly 'G' on it. What does that stand for anyway, Gaudy??


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 30, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Bring it, I'll wear it. Heck, anytime I'm in Boudreaux's I'm just happy to be there eatin that fine cajun cooking. Who cares what I'm wearin.?? Just don't aske be to wear one of those shirts with the big ugly 'G' on it. What does that stand for anyway, Gaudy??


 

I always thought it stood for "Grambling".


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2008)

Can we get a head count for next Tuesday's lunch?

#1


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 1, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Can we get a head count for next Tuesday's lunch?
> 
> #1


 
Do the two faced ones count as two heads??


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 1, 2008)

in.

edit: guess that makes me #2.


----------



## JR (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm a maybe...

Representing the "Others Receiving Votes" category!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Do the two faced ones count as two heads??


 
On if said person is going to take up 2 seats.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm a maybe...
> 
> Representing the "Others Receiving Votes" category!


 
Do I need to bring some dessert to entice you a little bit?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 1, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> On if said person is going to take up 2 seats.


 
I'll show up if you bring me a ULM jersey XL, that I get to wear and keep...


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I'll show up if you bring me a ULM jersey XL, that I get to wear and keep...


 

Don't have a jersey, but I have a T-shirt that reads:

ULM   21
Bama 14


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 1, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Don't have a jersey, but I have a T-shirt that reads:
> 
> ULM 21
> Bama 14


 
Nope, it's gotta be a jersey or the deals off.

Better get to huntin jr.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm a maybe...
> 
> Representing the "Others Receiving Votes" category!



That is sooooo Junior Varsity Mr. Smack talk!

I'm in!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 3, 2008)

elfiii said:


> That is sooooo Junior Varsity Mr. Smack talk!
> 
> I'm in!


 
So we have confirmed:

GH
60 
Doc
elf
Red 

and a big maybe from kenny.  Looks like it'll be a lively crew.  

Did I miss anyone?  Dutch? Darcy? Striper?  Ox?


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this open to everyone or just a very wierd exclusive group? 
Might have a Red and Black shirt with a G on it!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

Flooded Slough said:


> Is this open to everyone or just a very wierd exclusive group?
> Might have a Red and Black shirt with a G on it!


 

It's open to everyone!  Plus, you're weird enough to join us even if it was an exclusive group.  You'll love the food.

Wear that Grambling shirt and we'll see you there around 11:30 today!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

Enjoyed the company and converstation, elfiii, kennyjr., Flooded Slough, Doc Holiday, 60Grit, & Ol' Red.  

The rest missed one of our more lively meetings.  60 refused to wear the T-shirt I brought for him, however..........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2008)

nobody was in any hurry to get back to the office, that's for sure.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

Good to see you guys again....enjoyed the conversation as usual....Doc, you're playing with fire boy!

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know what you're talking about.  Everybody in the sports forum knows I love baseball.


----------



## JR (Aug 5, 2008)

Flooded Slough and Doc, it was nice to meet you all today!  Red, 60, elfiii, and Bradley, it was good seeing you all again.


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 5, 2008)

Doc,
Which team you pulling for? I'm a Red sox Fan myself.

Enjoyed putting face with screen names. 
Enjoyed the Cajun food too!

I'll keep an eye out for you guys. 

FS


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2008)

Braves, man!  Who else?

I'm a big fan of Greg Olson, Damon Berryhill, and of course Brian McCann.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Braves, man!  Who else?
> 
> I'm a big fan of Greg Olson, Damon Berryhill, and of course Brian McCann.





 X

Red


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright, I defintely missed something. I have known flooded slough for many years, aint never heard anyone say they was glad to meet him Glad to see him GO, now that is another thing


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> Alright, I defintely missed something. I have known flooded slough for many years, aint never heard anyone say they was glad to meet him Glad to see him GO, now that is another thing


 
I see your point!  


But he was on his best behavior.  When are you gonna make one of these?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Good to meet Flooded Slough and Doc Holiday.

Bradley, changing your name isn't going to make her like you any better, give it up man...


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Good to meet Flooded Slough and Doc Holiday.
> 
> Bradley, changing your name isn't going to make her like you any better, give it up man...


----------



## BKA (Aug 5, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Flooded Slough and Doc, it was nice to meet you all today!  Red, 60, elfiii, and Bradley, it was good seeing you all again.



kenny, did anyone play catch with you after lunch????


----------



## JR (Aug 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> kenny, did anyone play catch with you after lunch????



GA HUNTER, Doc, Ol' Red, and elfiii did!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> GA HUNTER, Doc, Ol' Red, and elfiii did!



Like tempting a dog with a chew toy! We had him chasing it all over the parking lot.

As always, great fellowship and high times. Good to meet you Flooded Slough. Looking forward to our next meeting.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> GA HUNTER, Doc, Ol' Red, and elfiii did!


 
Yeah, cept for Ga Hunter promptly changed his screen name to protect his innocence.....


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 5, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Yeah, cept for Ga Hunter promptly changed his screen name to protect his innocence.....


 

What innocence?


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 5, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> What innocence?


 
Exactly.........


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 5, 2008)

GaDawg can't come to the Gwinnett lunches, he is from out of town...Forsyth. Also plays in Dekalb, where ever that is.

Have you all seen pictures of GaDawg lately? I have a few I need to share with the new gang.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 5, 2008)

Flooded Slough said:


> GaDawg can't come to the Gwinnett lunches, he is from out of town...Forsyth. Also plays in Dekalb, where ever that is.
> 
> Have you all seen pictures of GaDawg lately? I have a few I need to share with the new gang.



Oh do show my new friend...  I heard something about a pink bicycle.

Red


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Oh do show my new friend... I heard something about a pink bicycle.
> 
> Red


 
Mr. CEO, before losing the Democratic primary for state senator, broke DeKalb county. Therefore the PD was forced to scale back the cost of its patrol vehicles.


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

*Too Funny....*

GaDawg looks like he's having too much fun, guess I would too if i got paid to ride a pink trike!

Here he was on his wedding day.....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2008)

I kinda sorry I missed it. I just forgot. No excuses other than a failing memory...


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> Mr. CEO, before losing the Democratic primary for state senator, broke DeKalb county. Therefore the PD was forced to scale back the cost of its patrol vehicles.



Poor GADAWGS....Hope he doesn't fall off and break his foot.

Red


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

*Have you all seen the Frat Ol' Dawg went too?*

Be sure to put on the sunglasses....a little bright!


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks a little older than the other Frat brothers.....boy could grow a stash and everything.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2008)

He looks pretty in pink, don't he.


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

Have you seen GADAWG at any parades lately?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2008)

He blends well as an undercover officer.


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

Got that undercover body....would like to see him keep it covered a little better.


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

I knew I saw Ol'GADWAG over at G'ville last year......no wonder he can't kill a Can.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 6, 2008)

He looks like a kindred spirit with those coots.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

Where is the Guest of Honor?

Red


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know.....maybe you can text him...


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like he is trying to fly like the coots......


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 6, 2008)

He's working on my meganser call....Says he's too busy and that can't post enough pictures of him.

Red


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 6, 2008)

Dadgum Boys!!!! Here I am sweating off personal parts for you guys, sacrificing organs, sweat and pride. And this is my payback?!!!
Ya'll just remember, I can hit ya at 400yds with you on a dead run And having seen all three of you, you wont make it too far before you are bent over gasping for precious oxygen


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

Uh Oh! the sleeping Giant Awakes......
Thought you would come home a little grouchy......being out in the cool weather and all.....did I say thanks for your service? 
Wait.....I don't live in Dekalb but do drive through it quickly.

We Luv you Brutha!

Go ahead and subscribe to this thrad cause it aint over yet.....


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is you a cool thought....remember when?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 7, 2008)

GADAWGS said:


> Dadgum Boys!!!! Here I am sweating off personal parts for you guys, sacrificing organs, sweat and pride. And this is my payback?!!!
> Ya'll just remember, I can hit ya at 400yds with you on a dead run And having seen all three of you, you wont make it too far before you are bent over gasping for precious oxygen


 
That's why I keep a 401 yard distance between us!


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 7, 2008)

Dang boys, when I learn how to use Photoshop, I am gonna be firing both barrels. Or better yet, you guys will slip up and get back in the truck with me and we will go for a ride. Hope you brang yet tennis shoes


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 7, 2008)

It's just because we  you!


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 7, 2008)

I dont look like that anymore, I shaved my belly


----------



## Flooded Slough (Aug 7, 2008)

Thought you guys might like to know how we do it where I stays......
This my man SGT "G"......and me fix'in to tip a few back of some of the finest Bourbon around......


----------

